# Multifix Holder (3d Print)



## opensourcefan (May 10, 2022)

I just love my Multifix tools, thought I would get them closer to me. Made up this holder remixed from other works to fit the mini lathe chip shield.

I made a lock for the bracket that securely holds it in place. Not sure if I have the room or if the shield can hold 7 of them but gosh darn it I'm going to try.


----------



## opensourcefan (May 10, 2022)

Up to 3 so far. Going to flip a couple for the boring bar holders which are pointed the opposite way. Don't want the cutter pointing down risking the release of blood.


----------



## Degen (May 10, 2022)

Nice. Maybe I have to get a 3d printer, bad, clear that thought.


----------



## opensourcefan (May 10, 2022)

You won't regret it and it can be done on the cheap. I've been printing for 11years or so, it has become a necessary tool just like a wrench. DM me if you need help.


----------



## Degen (May 10, 2022)

Ok, wait bad thought.....


----------



## opensourcefan (May 11, 2022)

Okay! All done! Super convenient now.


----------



## Degen (May 11, 2022)

@opensourcefan you are doing great things.  For me in the future, I've invested some serious coin in the equipment in the last few years expanding my business.

3D printer falls under want not need so it will wait, hopefully your offer is still when and if I travel down this road.


----------



## opensourcefan (May 11, 2022)

Degen said:


> @opensourcefan you are doing great things.  For me in the future, I've invested some serious coin in the equipment in the last few years expanding my business.
> 
> 3D printer falls under want not need so it will wait, hopefully your offer is still when and if I travel down this road.


You need it, you just don't know it yet

Hit me up whenever you like.


----------



## Degen (May 11, 2022)

Yeah I know.....bad thought.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (May 11, 2022)

Nice job, those look great.  IMO things like this are a great use for 3d printers in the shop.


----------



## Mcgyver (May 12, 2022)

Nice job, but I thought multifix holders were supposed to be gold plated?


----------



## opensourcefan (May 30, 2022)

I finally put this setup to use and let me say it is awesome!! It's so nice having all the holders right there and so easy to swap. I felt like a pro YouTuber


----------

